# Prayers for Angus Please



## PixelRabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

Our dear sweet Angus has fallen ill . He has deteriorated quickly and it may be renal failure, waiting for the vet to call me back and get him some help today.
My heart is breaking for him, please send him good thoughts to help him through this


----------



## pjaye (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh no!  Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts to both you and Angus. :hug::


----------



## mishele (Jun 29, 2014)

:hug:: Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jun 29, 2014)

:hug:: So sorry to hear this. Will be praying for his recovery.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks ladies :hug::


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 29, 2014)

Hoping for a full and speedy recovery for him.


----------



## limr (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh, I know how horrible it feels and my heart breaks for you and Angus.  

I hope he rallies and gets better. Sending healing thoughts to both of you! :hug::


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry! Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you all.

I'm not able to get him in to the vets until morning, the closest vet that is open isn't local, Mr Rabbit is at work and I have no transportation . Talked to the vet and all I can do is watch him and keep him hydrated, luckily he is still eating and urinating, it's going to be a long day/night for the poor guy.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh no...I feel so sad for you and Angus...let's hope for the best. Sending you strength!!! And a cross-continental big ole' e-HUG!!!
~D


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you D :hug::


----------



## terri (Jun 29, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I'm not able to get him in to the vets until morning, the closest vet that is open isn't local, Mr Rabbit is at work and I have no transportation . Talked to the vet and all I can do is watch him and keep him hydrated, luckily he is still eating and urinating, it's going to be a long day/night for the poor guy.



Oh no - you're in for a long day and night, aren't you??   :hug::   Sounds like he is trying to hold his own, so sending you white light and positive vibes.   :heart:


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 29, 2014)

Really sorry to hear about Angus PR - my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 29, 2014)

At least he is still eating...my Coops (2nd rottweiler) died of Canine Renal Failure 5 years ago. He was so bad he was only drinking and urinating. Your doggie still have hope...sending prayers your way...


----------



## manaheim (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh no.   Good luck to you all. I know how tough this can be. Best wishes to the kitty.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 29, 2014)

PixelRabbit, I'm more of a lurker on here than a poster, so you may not remember me. But my family is local to you. I don't know if this will help you but I do know that the Grey Bruce Pet Hospital in Owen Sound does home visits for people with pets who can't bring them in themselves, maybe google them? I hope that Angus pulls through OK.

ETA Oh and we've had two cats with similar health problems- if Angus is throwing up but still eating, check with your vet about giving him Pepcid AC, it helps them with the nausea when their system is out of whack like that until they can get stabilized.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks so much all, it was a long night and day, we are at home with Angus now, he is resting and fingers crossed recovering but he is far from out of the woods yet.

Serena, of course I remember you!  Thank you for the suggestion, we had the vet come to our house to visit our dogs in the past through Owen Sound but we weren't given it as an option I'm figuring because it is Sunday on a long weekend.

We got Angus in first thing this morning and he is a very sick kitty, after blood tests it was determined he has Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia, basically his immune system is attacking his red blood cells, all of his numbers are very bad.  He is on steroids to suppress his immune system so it stops killing his red blood cells and antibiotics for a Babesia infection that could be the cause (most commonly spread by ticks).  It will be a long recovery for him and we are hoping he responds to the treatment, we go back to the vet on Friday to check his progress.

So thankful that he is home and able to fight this fight from here instead of in a cage at the vets.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 30, 2014)

So glad Angus is home. Continued thoughts and prayers to both of you.


----------



## terri (Jun 30, 2014)

> So thankful that he is home and able to fight this fight from here instead of in a cage at the vets.



Absolutely!   He doesn't have to keep his guard up at home.   He can relax and rest and let the meds do their work.   So glad he's hanging in there!!   :heart:


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 30, 2014)

Felix says get well soon.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 30, 2014)

Good vibes, thoughts and prayers for Angus from the JacaRandas.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 30, 2014)

Glad he's home. Good luck.


----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)

Sending lots and lots of good thoughts to Angus, from me and my furry girls! So glad he's at least home, getting all the good love to help him heal :heart:


----------



## otherprof (Jun 30, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, and for good news about Angus.


----------



## CAP (Jun 30, 2014)

You have my prayers.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 1, 2014)

Been thinking about you and Angus, so glad he's home, its always better to be with the people you love when you're sick. Will continue to pray for his recovery. :hug::


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you so much all :hugs::

Angus is a trooper, even when we were at the vets she was shocked how alert and active he was considering his blood levels, given his levels euthanasia was given to us as a very realistic option, he is eating lots and resting even more, he gets up often to stretch say hello have a bite to eat then back to sleep.  I wasn't looking forward to trying to get the pills into him but we picked up these Pill Pockets, soft treats that have a hole for the pill, Angus doesn't really like cat treats in general but this stuff is kitty crack!  He takes it eagerly, crunches the pills and down the hatch, phew! 
This morning he gave me a bit of a scare, he wasn't in any of his goto spots, I searched around only to find him hanging out with Bear and Paws watching the feeder, excellent!   He had a bite to eat with them then went for a nap.  
We are still touch and go but Angus is tough but appreciated everyone's good vibes, every little thing helps !


----------



## Braineack (Jul 2, 2014)

Eating is a good sign.  Hopefully he continues to recover.

I've been lucky so far with my cats, but my oldest is pushing 14 and I she her acting a bit more senior.  Old and grumpy mostly right now.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks so much B, he is definitely eating to beat this, I'm free feeding watered down wet food along with their kibble and he has gained significantly, he was down 1/3 of his body weight at his lowest.

Update:

Angus went to the vet yesterday and they are thrilled with his progress, they didn't expect how well he is doing!  He is still a sick kitty, his numbers are going up nicely, faster than they expected, he was at 9% (really really bad) when we first were in, he is up to 20% now, normal is 30%, he has also gained back the good part of a pound, he was down almost 4 of his 12lb weight.  Our last hurdle is he has a fast galloping heartbeat, an extra beat every time, we are hoping that goes away as he heals and also means we have to try to keep him calm which is proving a challenge after the visit, unfortunately they had 8 male shelter cats in to get fixed for adoption, Angus must have picked up the smell so Paws now is challenging him and we have to keep them separated *sigh, kids!*


----------



## pgriz (Jul 5, 2014)

Judi, good to hear Angus is getting better.  My daughter's cat had to be put down a few days ago, and I wasn't going to bring it up.  Bladder infection, kidney damage, and then the rest of the organs going.  Not pretty.  Last Christmas, one of our cats disappeared (not unusual when there are a lot of visitors and many kids in the house), and reappeared several days later in a very weak and sorry state.  By the time we got her to the vet, there really was no option but to put her to sleep.  A lot of tears flowed that night, as she was with us for eight years.  We've had other pets who got very sick, but we noticed that they were not behaving normally and got them to the vet in time, allowing them to be stabilized and then recover.  One male cat got urinary tract blockage at around 8 years of age, and after the operation ("he" became more like "she"), lived with us another 10 years.  A similar situation with a brother-in-law's dog.  So catching the change in behaviour is really the key to getting them the help in time.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 5, 2014)

Glad to hear things are improving, challenges aside. Every time I see this thread pop up again I go "oh no..." and am glad to see there's no reason for that reaction.


----------



## limr (Jul 5, 2014)

Yay, Angus  :cheer:


----------



## mishele (Jul 5, 2014)

Glad your baby is doing better. :hug::


----------



## annamaria (Jul 5, 2014)

So glad your baby is better.  Keep us posted. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## terri (Jul 5, 2014)

Fantastic news!!   He definitely is showing a strong will to beat this.   :heart:    Great to hear his numbers are better and he has gained some weight.   

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 6, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Glad to hear things are improving, challenges aside. Every time I see this thread pop up again I go "oh no..." and am glad to see there's no reason for that reaction.



^^this^^   Really very glad to hear Angus is improving.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi all, thought I would give a little update on our dear Angus.  At the moment he is out of the woods still but he is still fighting this fight.  He has been on steroids since he fell ill and was doing quite well, he had his blood levels back into normal levels a couple weeks back so we reduced his dosage a tiny bit, unfortunately he didn't handle it well and did a big backslide   we put the dosage back up again and he continued to backslide so we had to increase his dosage.  When he backslides he gets very anemic very fast, over the last week he came very close to getting back in danger of a crash but with the increase in meds he has slowly started getting ahead of his immune system and rebuilding his red blood cells.  The vets have decided to go with a different med to suppress his immune system even more. 

Through all of this Angus has handled it very well, getting pills into a cat isn't the easiest task by any stretch and the constant trips to the vets in the crate isn't his favourite game but he is (sadly) into the routine now and I think he knows it helps.

Another sad development was Paws, one of our other family cats (Miss Emily's cat that came to live with us) instinctively started attacking Angus after he came home from the vets for one visit, partly because they had a bunch of male shelter cats in to be neutered and Angus brought the smell home and partly because he went from being dominant to weak.  He would actively hunt Angus and we had to keep them separated   A few weeks back we had to make the decision to move him out and back to live with our daughters.  Luckily he fit in perfectly in his new home.  Since then Angus has been much more relaxed and at peace in his home.

Here is a recent shot of him and his best buddy Bear who always checks up on him and takes good care of his friend.



IMG_8649-2 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Sep 2, 2014)

Aw, Angus! I'm glad the meds are working and that he has sweet little Bear to help take care of him :heart:

Sorry about Paws, though it sounds like moving him was the best for all concerned.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry you and Angus are all going through this. I'm glad to hear he is doing a little better, continued thoughts and prayers for him. 

It must have been hard letting Paws go to a new home, but you did the right thing. Lots and lots of hugs sent your way.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks Lenny and Barb, letting Paws go was hard, I miss him a lot, especially him waking me up in the morning but you are right, it was the right decision for both him and Angus, with Angus's immune system suppressed any scratch could potentially be life threatening and Paws hated being separated.


----------



## terri (Sep 2, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks Lenny and Barb, letting Paws go was hard, I miss him a lot, especially him waking me up in the morning but you are right, it was the right decision for both him and Angus, with Angus's immune system suppressed any scratch could potentially be life threatening and Paws hated being separated.



You did the right thing.   Sometimes it's hard to be a good mom!    :hug::

Hate to hear about Angus backsliding, but it sounds like he fought back and is once again on his way to better health!   That picture of him and Bear is wonderful, even without knowing the touching story behind these two!   :heart:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks so mug Terri :hugs:

We go in for another blood test and to pick up his mew meds tomorrow morning, fingers crossed that the backslide has reversed!


----------



## terri (Sep 4, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks so mug Terri :hugs:
> 
> We go in for another blood test and to pick up his mew meds tomorrow morning, fingers crossed that the backslide has reversed!



He's hung in there so far - he must be a strong boy.   :heart:   Keep us posted!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 5, 2015)

Yesterday broke my heart, at 4 years old our dear Angus passed away after a long battle with this Autoimmune Hemolitic Anemia.  
Rip my dear friend <3


----------



## limr (May 5, 2015)

Oh no!   Pixie, I'm so sorry! Poor Angus.


----------



## Braineack (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Warhorse (May 5, 2015)

I'm sorry for the loss of your pet.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 5, 2015)

Thanks all <3


----------



## Designer (May 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear it!  Only 4 years old.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Designer, yes very young


----------



## terri (May 5, 2015)

ah, I'm so sorry, baby bunny...loss of a good friend.   Hugs.


----------



## annamaria (May 5, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.  Beautiful portrait of a dear pet.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 5, 2015)

Thank you ladies <3


----------

